# Four Thieves Tonic Recipe



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

There is a story that back in the days of the plague there was a family of thieves that didn't catch it because of an herbal wine vinegar that they drank. The vinegar became known as the four thieves vinegar and folks still use it today to prevent illness.

Garlic
Hot Peppers
Juniper Berries
Rosemary
Ginger
Horseradish Root

Four Thieves Tonic Recipe | The Homestead Survival


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> There is a story that back in the days of the plague there was a family of thieves that didn't catch it because of an herbal wine vinegar that they drank. The vinegar became known as the four thieves vinegar and folks still use it today to prevent illness.
> 
> Garlic
> Hot Peppers
> ...


Well, heck yes! That'll raise the body temp and metabolism.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

There are many "4 thieves" vinegar recipes. The older ones have sage, oregano, thyme and yarrow - those are important ones not to leave out.
It is like Fleetwood mac. Any list of herbs can be called 4 thieves.....
But I would be really shaky on that recipe for bubonic plague without 4 of the 5 main antibiotics.
Be sure you are getting real oregano too. Plenty of stores have oregano flavored marjoram. 
If you can't tolerate the peppers leave them out and use another way. Your 4 added Biggers will more than make up for them. Vinegars are a great way if you use and cook with them a lot. Using lots of garlic, sage, oregano, thyme in cooking is good, with vinegars, capsules etc, you get a larger dose than what taste would tolerate in cooked dishes. Spice that food up anyway! 
If black pepper can be used to make a drug that had antibiotic/antiviral actions, it is possible that the body processes it out and gets similar effects.
Onions are also glutathione/poison exchangers. Glutathione works better through dietary intake than as a drug for poison toxity. It is used, but the dietary condition is better.
Effective things that do not cause "antibiotic resistance" and can be made at home. That's where it's at.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

What's the ratio of the vinegar to vodka? Only way I could drink it.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

You beat me to it! So how much alcohol can I add? Or do I add this recipe to the alcohol?


----------

